# hardlink sous OS X ?



## David_b (27 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Désolé si vous espériez un message salace :rateau: 

Je sèche sur un problème tout con, et j'en ai peur insoluble: je créé sans souci des hardlinks entre 2 fichiers via la terminal (ln toto.txt tata.txt). Mais si je modifie un des 2 fichiers, le lien se brise et je me retrouve avec deux fichiers indépendants 

J'ai fait quelques recherches sur Google, sans rien trouver de vraiment précis sauf que ça semble lié à la façon dont les applis enregistrent les fichiers sur le Mac (supprimer et recréer le fichier, à chaque fois).
Effectivement quand j'utilise uniquement des applis "unix" (genre nano), le hardlink est préservé.

Donc, en bref, ma question : est-il possible d'utiliser les hardlinks sous OSX hors du Terminal ? 

Un carambar (et mon éternelle gratitude) à celui ou celle qui m'explique comment faire  
Sinon, merci quand même d'avoir lu la question


----------

